# DT444E problems



## PurdueJoe (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a 98 international with a DT444E and was driving today and lost power and then died. Tried to start it up again and it turned but wouldn't fire wait about 10 minutes and it starts up fine drive about another while down the road and go over a cattle grate and it dies again. Starts right up again and then drive it to the g/f's families house and leave it. I'm thinking a problem with the fuel system such as water, rust or something wrong with the pump. Anyone else out there have any similar problems with these engines and if is what was the solution.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you checked or replaced the fuel filter? Id start with easy things first and filter is easiest.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 8, 2009)

First thing I would do is change the fuel filter or filters.


----------



## Ghillie (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree. Start with the simplest first. Fuel filters (filter and pre-screen), check the tank for a clogged pickup tube, crimped or plugged fuel line.

From your description (dies and then has to cool off a little before it starts again) I would say transfer pump.

To check the transfer pump pressure you will have to get a pressure gauge with a long hose (about 60" I think). Install it on the fuel filter housing at the valve that looks like a tire valve. Pressure should be a minimum of 27 psi going down the road under a load.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> I have a 98 international with a DT444E and was driving today and lost power and then died. Tried to start it up again and it turned but wouldn't fire wait about 10 minutes and it starts up fine drive about another while down the road and go over a cattle grate and it dies again. Starts right up again and then drive it to the g/f's families house and leave it. I'm thinking a problem with the fuel system such as water, rust or something wrong with the pump. Anyone else out there have any similar problems with these engines and if is what was the solution.


Sounds like the cam position sensor. I have had to change it a few times on my 7.3, which is a 444.


----------



## Marco (Feb 8, 2009)

Had the same problem with a 444 in a bus; go about 5 blocks, stumble and quit. Ended up being that sensor.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 9, 2009)

*All good suggestions*

My '84 International 6.9 had the same problem. Changed the filters, ran a while, same problem. After much trial and error, finally took the fuel tank off and removed the 4" x 6" oval cover the housed the fuel pickup tube. In the bottom of the tank was another 4" x 6" oval object, a piece of cardboard that must have covered the hole when the tank was serviced by a previous owner. I owned the truck for 3 years before this problem started. The cardboard must have been stuck on the inside of the tank, then finally broke free and every once in a while a while floated over the pickup tube, and starved the engine for fuel. I had a similar problem when I used a rag for a temporary fuel cap. Somehow the rag ended up in the bottom of the fuel tank with similar results. Good luck, Joe.


----------



## RoyalTree (Feb 9, 2009)

Had something similar happen. Ended up being the fuel shutoff solenoid.


----------



## Curbside (Feb 9, 2009)

Was the temperture below freezing. If it was a lot of times what can happen is water on the bottom of the tank crystalizes and when you hit a bump gets sucked into the pickup. The ice crystals get into the filter and rob the engine of fuel as fuel has a harder tiime making it through the filters. When it stalls it allows time for the filters to refill themselves and works again for awhile. Also when the truck stops moving on cold days the heat from the engine melts the filters back down letting fuel get in a little easier. As soon as you start moving the filters cool back down and freeze up. Once the filters have water in them they are junk but I wouldn't just change the filters get the truck to a heated shop and let it sit overnight if you can. In the morning before you start it pull the plugs on the tanks and allow about 2 gallons to drain out. This will get rid of all the sludge at the bottom.

We picked up a loader at auction this fall and we had problem after problem of freezing up even after changing the filters 4 times. We dumped a little fuel from the tank and have never had trouble since.


Of course if it wasn't below freezing the ignore the post.


----------



## Biker Dude (Feb 9, 2009)

I vote for cam sensor it's a very common failure on powerstrokes.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm picking up the filter and changing it out tonight. Hopefully that solves the problem. How much of a pain the azz is that cam sensor to replace?


----------



## Ghillie (Feb 9, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> I'm picking up the filter and changing it out tonight. Hopefully that solves the problem. How much of a pain the azz is that cam sensor to replace?



No other diagnostics? Just going to replace the cam sensor if the filter doesn't work?


----------



## gink595 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cam sensor is possible but they usaully just go out and that it, no more restarts. Is it hard to start? Does it run okay when cooled down and then give you problems after it's warmed up? Check the fuel filter housing if it's clouded, and you cannot see bottom of the fuel bowl, you have injector O-rings going out. letting the oil bypass the injectors. and mixing with the fuel. This is a comon problem especially with the older units, I'm not sure what fuel system you have in yours being a 98, but I'm going to assume it is an intercooled unit.


----------



## TDunk (Feb 9, 2009)

Cam sensor. Those sensors have a bad habbit of going to h#ll. I'd take it to a garage and spend 40 bucks to have them hook the computer up to it before you go blow ump-teen hundred on a cam sensor.


----------



## gink595 (Feb 9, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> I'm picking up the filter and changing it out tonight. Hopefully that solves the problem. How much of a pain the azz is that cam sensor to replace?



There easy as pie! I've changed one out on the side of the highway. (2) 10mm bolts on the right side of the timing cover in the front of the motor.(right side as you sit in the truck) and a wiring harness.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Feb 9, 2009)

changed the filter and it ran fine all the way home (about 5 miles) I'll drive it around a little tomorrow to wash it and what not and see if acts up again. If it does then I'll take it and have em hook it up to get a read out on it. Thanks for all the leads on what could be wrong with it. Hopefully it was an easy fix I haven't had one of those in a while.


----------

